# Yamaha 90 2-Stroke Transom Saver



## kmturner2415 (Jan 31, 2014)

I’m thinking about purchasing a transom saver for my skiff to use use in place of the factor mounted support arm. Does anyone have any experience with the different models out there, and if so, which one will work best. It will be for a 2005 Yamaha 90 2-Stroke. Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

What does the back of your trailer look like? Is there a roller or is it just tube? Post a picture..


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a 2001 90 2s I purchased the wedge transom saver (square peace of hard rubber that slides over the single ram in the middle) looks the my wedge transom savor but when I trimmed down the motor the wedge just squished down not giving the support that I want for the motor cost 60 bucks wouldn’t recommend it I took it back....

I definitely don’t want a trailer mounted transom saver due to flexing of the trailer putting pressure on the motor and then pressure on the transom as it goes down the road a lot of people use them but my opinion I rather just put it on the support brackets than use one... every transom savor I find seems to big or is for the 115 4s


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

gheenoekp321 said:


> I have a 2001 90 2s I purchased the wedge transom saver (square peace of hard rubber that slides over the single ram in the middle) looks the my wedge transom savor but when I trimmed down the motor the wedge just squished down not giving the support that I want for the motor cost 60 bucks wouldn’t recommend it I took it back....
> 
> I definitely don’t want a trailer mounted transom saver due to flexing of the trailer putting pressure on the motor and then pressure on the transom as it goes down the road a lot of people use them but my opinion I rather just put it on the support brackets than use one... every transom savor I find seems to big or is for the 115 4s


The tilt support arm on the engine is for working on the motor, not trailering support. The "transom saver" you described is meant for motors with only a single ram, not three rams like on the 90 2-strokes, and the rubber is supposed to compress somewhat. I put transom saver in quotes because it's for protecting the hydraulics of the PTT, not for protecting the transom from the forces of the motor bouncing during trailering. 

I think for the 90's you want this: ENGINE TILT TRAILERING SUPPORT MAR-MTSPT-YM-10


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Wood Block


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most that I noticed years ago took a short (18” ?) piece of 2x4, raised the motor then allowed that wood block to be caught as the motor was lowered back down when trailering … No chance of it moving as you go down the road…


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Wood Block^^


----------



## gheenoekp321 (Sep 18, 2013)

2x4 or 4x4 works kinda big and bulky to Stow but yea


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And on the plus side… that same piece of 2x4 comes in really handy when you’re needing something for your jack to stand on because the ground is too soft to support it…


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> And on the plus side… that same piece of 2x4 comes in really handy when you’re needing something for your jack to stand on because the ground is too soft to support it…


Or if you need a wheel chock on unlevel ground


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

M-Y Wedge? Or, Attwood Heavy Duty Transom Saver that is adjustable from 24" to 36".


----------

